# RootzWiki wallpapers for tablets



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I tweaked some of my wallpapers to fit better on our tablet. These would work on the other tablets as well but I figured I would just post in here. The size of the wallpaper on the tf300 is 1200x800 but I have found that if you make them that size they get a little blurry. So I up'd the size and now they are clear and crisp. Click on the thumbnail for full sized walls.










DOWNLOADS


RootzSplat White


RootzSplat Black


RootzSplat Red


RootzSplat ICS


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Always a good day when you get a touch of NateModz added to your device!


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

I bet these will work and look great on my Xoom too


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## TerrorCandii (May 23, 2012)

Loving them all, between my S2, and my TF300T. Sooo niice....


----------

